# Epic Baffin Report



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Took a day off and went..... fishing!! We had our good friends down for a couple of days of R&R so we could all unwind a bit. We headed out early so we could take advantage of the great morning bite we have been experiencing. Susan drew first blood with the 25"+ trout on a She Dog










I was throwing a She Dog of my own and got lucky enough to have this nice 28"er fall for it.










Things slowed down a bit and it just "felt" like we needed to slow things down. I tied on a Saltwater Assassin 4" sea shad in Texas Roach color and "slow-rolled" the lure on the bottom. This 29" Big Girl slammed it about ten feet from my feet. You shoulda seen her tail walk.










My lovely wife took the hint and tied on the venerable "Mighty White" Saltwater Assassin 4" sea shad. She made a long cast and felt the "thump" on the end of her line. The fish stayed down and we all just became spectators waiting to see just how big this fish really was. As she slowly wore her down, the fish rolled on the surface and we were a bit flabbergasted. This was a true Big Girl. My wife played her out and eased the Boga Grip on her bottom jaw and then it was time for pics and measurements. This trout went 8 1/4 pounds and measured over 30". WTG Baby!!!










Our Buddy Shannon had just been watching all the festivities and must have been feeling a bit left out. However he made up for it in a huge way. He tied on a space guppy colored Eel Assassin another lure by Saltwater Assassin. He stood in kneedeep water and slowly worked the lure in almost to his feet. This big girl slammed it not three feet off his rod tip. It was a good thing his drag was set a little loose because the first half of this battle was one for the books. Finally playing her out, he eased the Boga on her and high fives all around for the biggest of the day. This Baffin Bay Big Girl was over 31" long and weighed an impressive 9 1/2 pounds. How's that for a late summer trout.










All trout pictured except the first one (deep hooked) were released unharmed. Fantastic summer fishing so far. Counting the five today, we have caught 209 trout over the 25" mark since June 6. We keep wondering just how high that number will go lol.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Video of my lovely bride's 30" trout. BTW our count is up to 228


----------

